# My 6er Dealer left a crazy message...



## mikeg (Feb 24, 2004)

My dealer said that the 6er's are ready to be released, but because they don't have the yellow sticker that says "use seat belts at all times" for the visor (or whatever the exact wording is), the cars won't be shipped till next week.  

What a story. Can it be true? Is the car on the showroom floor helping his PR?

M


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

I heard that there's about that problem with the visors and I also heard that the navigation systems are getting updates or new software....


----------



## 330Guy (Apr 16, 2002)

who is this Mikeg loser....he seems to have no idea what he's talking about.  





hi dad....... :angel:


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

mikeg said:


> My dealer said that the 6er's are ready to be released, but because they don't have the yellow sticker that says "use seat belts at all times" for the visor (or whatever the exact wording is), the cars won't be shipped till next week.
> 
> What a story. Can it be true? Is the car on the showroom floor helping his PR?
> 
> M


Boy, I wish I had this problem....*****ing about waiting another week for my 6er to come in....yeesh....hahahahaa....


----------



## mikeg (Feb 24, 2004)

330Guy said:


> who is this Mikeg loser....he seems to have no idea what he's talking about.
> 
> OHHH NOOOOO...another heckler! You see I'm using my own name now...might be a big mistake.
> 
> ...


----------



## mikeg (Feb 24, 2004)

Motown328 said:


> Boy, I wish I had this problem....*****ing about waiting another week for my 6er to come in....yeesh....hahahahaa....


Yeah, but that means I have to pay next week too... 

You're right though...it's like when my lawyer complains to me how much work he has...then I receive his bill for all that work! I realllllly feel sorry for him.

M


----------

